# Jnchantler's 2016 Accord Sport (9th Gen) Build



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

So the Frontier was traded in and all equipment removed. New car is a 2016 Honda Accord Sport 6sp.

I'm going to get a head start on the build log, hopefully get some good input along the way as I don't have everything figured out yet.

I have the following equipment in my garage at my disposal for this build:
Alpine H800 & RUX controller
Alpine PDX F4
Alpine PDX V9
JL 12W6 
(3x) Alpine Type R 12s
Stereo Integrity BM MK IV
Dynaudio MW152 (5.75 midranges)
Dynaudio MD102 tweeters
Peerless SLS 8's
SB acoustics tweeters

The biggest questions I have before moving forward are:
A. Can I squeeze 8's in the kicks with the clutch pedal
B. Can I get a 4" midrange in the pillars
C. What is the best way to pickup the audio signal from the stock head unit

Any input is greatly appreciated, especially from people who have worked on these 9th Gens.

Here's a couple of pic's of the car.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> A. Can I squeeze 8's in the kicks with the clutch pedal



JT was able to do it with my Civic SI which also has a clutch. See pic below.










The Accord should (theoretically) have more room since it's a bigger car...so there's hope.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

It's funny you posted that, I thought of your your car and was looking for a picture of it.

What did you do with the trunk release?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride. What radio does the vehicle come with and how are you going to get the signal out to the H800?

P.S. Kicks? Put those 8's on the dash


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

palldat said:


> Congrats on the new ride. What radio does the vehicle come with and how are you going to get the signal out to the H800?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Kicks? Put those 8's on the dash




The sport comes with the basic radio, but it is tied into the 8" iMid screen up above along with a lot of car functions. How I'm going to get the signal out was my question.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My wife has the LX model, so it's a bit different, but hopefully this helps...




jnchantler said:


> Can I squeeze 8's in the kicks with the clutch pedal


That's gonna be tough. I'm sure it can be done in some capacity but providing the woofer with enough airspace without choking it is going to be tough. Richard seems to have pulled it off with JT's install skills, but I can't be sure it would work in the Accord. Worth a shot, though!




jnchantler said:


> B. Can I get a 4" midrange in the pillars


Depends. Do you want to look at a large pod sitting on your dash? I personally don't care for that in my car. But if you don't mind it, and it's not a safety concern (airbags, sight) then you could. I wouldn't go that route in my wife's car. But different strokes. 




jnchantler said:


> C. What is the best way to pickup the audio signal from the stock head unit


These two threads may help you (depending on your model; I don't recall which has what features) if you weren't already aware...

Entering diagnostic mode will allow you toggle the DSP on/off. Off is 'flat'. Best way to grab the signal (and you won't have to purchase an external headunit for achieving flat signal):
Drive Accord Honda Forums - View Single Post - Free 30 Second Audio Upgrade on Touring Model


Active Noise Cancellation (ANC):
http://www.driveaccord.net/forums/1...79501-amp-sub-problem-solved-permanently.html


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

:burnout:


----------



## billw (Jun 30, 2008)

I have the same car. Sadly, this only works on the touring model.



ErinH said:


> These two threads may help you (depending on your model; I don't recall which has what features) if you weren't already aware...
> 
> Entering diagnostic mode will allow you toggle the DSP on/off. Off is 'flat'. Best way to grab the signal (and you won't have to purchase an external headunit for achieving flat signal):
> Drive Accord Honda Forums - View Single Post - Free 30 Second Audio Upgrade on Touring Model


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bummer.


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

First congrats on the new car. The manual option in these cars are great.

Yeah unfortunately there's a factory roll off around 80 Hz.

So here are your main options.

• Use a DSP to try to flatten out the factory EQ
• Disassemble the factory head unit, bury it in the dash and then install a double din (you'll need to connect the face to adjust the clock and system settings)
• Install a single or double din head unit in the lower pocket
• Install a tablet and run optical to your processor (https://store.audiodesignscg.com/product/13-16-honda-accord-ipad-mininexus-7-dash-kit/)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's an option for stock radio integration:
JL Audio FiXâ„¢ 82 Sound processor for adding amps and speakers to a factory system at Crutchfield.com


There's a thread about it here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/236865-jl-audio-fixtm-82-a.html


Personally, if I were looking for OEM stereo integration that's the piece I'd buy. I have friends using it on newer cars and love the benefits (and simplicity) of it.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> It's funny you posted that, I thought of your your car and was looking for a picture of it.
> 
> What did you do with the trunk release?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Trunk release is in the same spot. But if you are asking about hood release, it's relocated under my dash. I would show you this Sunday, but unfortunately I won't be driving my civic down this weekend because we have to haul things down for the event. It's been over three years and the one thing I have had not a desire to change.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

ErinH said:


> Here's an option for stock radio integration:
> JL Audio FiX™ 82 Sound processor for adding amps and speakers to a factory system at Crutchfield.com
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for all the advice Erin. Much appreciated. Out of curiosity, what would be the benefit of this, over just using the H800? Isn't H800 supposed to do all of this? I don't need summing as the Sport only has 4 (****e) speakers, no tweeters or anything.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> Thanks for all the advice Erin. Much appreciated. Out of curiosity, what would be the benefit of this, over just using the H800? Isn't H800 supposed to do all of this? I don't need summing as the Sport only has 4 (****e) speakers, no tweeters or anything.


Does it? I didn't think the h800 had any input mixing/un-eq/(basically, un-dsp) capabilities. I don't *know*... I haven't really needed it for that task. My suggestion was based on the _ass_umption D) that you need something to un-do what the OEM headunit is doing. If the h800 can do that, then heck, yea, run that thing and let it do the task for you. It saves money. Otherwise, I fall back to my previous post.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Erin is correct. The H800 does not have De-EQ capabilities. It has 6 analog input that can be configured as 3 separate analog pairs, front/rear set and a second L/R pair, or analog 5.1 input.

With the H800, maybe consider using an AMAS-2 into one of the optical inputs, and an optical CD player (or changer) into the other...and then wire in the analog inputs if you really want to integrate the OEM stuff. This works pretty well IME.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

ErinH said:


> Does it? I didn't think the h800 had any input mixing/un-eq/(basically, un-dsp) capabilities. I don't *know*... I haven't really needed it for that task. My suggestion was based on the _ass_umption D) that you need something to un-do what the OEM headunit is doing. If the h800 can do that, then heck, yea, run that thing and let it do the task for you. It saves money. Otherwise, I fall back to my previous post.




Ah, in that case that little booger might be the answer. Richard, I like the idea of using the AMAS too.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

You can pull high level from the outputs, and depending on how much bass you crave it might be enough. HKA over on driveaccord shows there is a built in LPF at about 40 Hz. I know some people have taken the simple route and added an LOC and went on there merry way! I like the AMAS idea, I use an APE feeding my Helix DSP Pro in my Accord, but I do have the premium H/U with a Mercman harness. 

Good luck on the build. There are a few 9th gen guys on here. I did a fairly extensive build log but it needs to be updated once I get rev 2 of my pillars done next week.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

If you can get high-level from the outputs and they are flat, the H800 can take that as an analog input and shouldn't need another piece (Alpine even includes RCA to bare wire cables for people who anticipate doing this). I've also done the Mercman route into the H800 a few years back when I ran the OEM HU and that also worked well...but pretty sure that's a different HU.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

lashlee said:


> You can pull high level from the outputs, and depending on how much bass you crave it might be enough. HKA over on driveaccord shows there is a built in LPF at about 40 Hz. I know some people have taken the simple route and added an LOC and went on there merry way! I like the AMAS idea, I use an APE feeding my Helix DSP Pro in my Accord, but I do have the premium H/U with a Mercman harness.
> 
> Good luck on the build. There are a few 9th gen guys on here. I did a fairly extensive build log but it needs to be updated once I get rev 2 of my pillars done next week.




That's funny, I just read through all 14 pages of KHA's head unit mod thread where he pulled RCA outs off of the head before amp IC. That's looks like the best solution so far, I think the H800 can deal with the roll off.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

papasin said:


> If you can get high-level from the outputs and they are flat, the H800 can take that as an analog input and shouldn't need another piece (Alpine even includes RCA to bare wire cables for people who anticipate doing this). I've also done the Mercman route into the H800 a few years back when I ran the OEM HU and that also worked well...but pretty sure that's a different HU.




They aren't flat after the amp IC in the factory head from what I've read. And they're volume dependent EQ'd to. The premium units are completely different so I don't think the Mercman route will work.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

ErinH said:


> My wife has the LX model, so it's a bit different, but hopefully this helps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The diagnostic mode won't work because Honda ensured it resets every time you power off the car. 

The ANC module will need to be disconnected because the second you put a sub in that car, the stereo will hum constantly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

I can't say I congratulate you on your purchase, as my 2014 Accord EX (9th gen) will be last Honda vehicle I ever buy. 

Now, to move on to your problem...

I had a mixture of vintage MB Quart components (Q's and tweets for the front and a pair of coaxials for the rear), JL Slash amps (300/4 for the tweeters and rears; 300/2 for the mids in the front and 500/1 for the 10W7 sub) and an Audison Bit One DSP. 

Unfortunately, there's little room to put kick panels in that car without having to relocate the hood latch and the fuse box. 

As most people have told you, there are very little options to replace the radio without sacrificing the functionality of the iMid, since all functions of the car are controlled through the radio. I'm not sure if the base stereo on the sport for the 2016 changed to the Apple Car Play touchscreen head unit. However, if your stereo has buttons all over the head unit like this one










You won't have that much of a flat signal coming out of that radio. It has a nasty bass roll off and it'll start clipping anywhere between 24 and 32. 

In my car (and because of the type of amps I have), I decided to get them all mounted in the spare tire well along with the DSP. Unfortunately for me, one of the slash amps fried my Quart RTC25 tweeters and they were replaced by a set of Hertz ML 28.3 tweeters. The biggest problem in my opinion is that the head unit clips and there isn't a flat signal that comes out of it. 

My advice to you if you're going to put a system in your car would be to ensure that you deaden the doors and other areas of the car like the rear deck because it'll need it. IMO, the car was poorly designed and it's full of problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^What a nice and positive post. 

Congrats on your purchase OP.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^What a nice and positive post.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase OP.




You beat me to it.

Not quite audio but I got the window tint done today.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

what a great looking ride..


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

Niebur3 said:


> ^^^What a nice and positive post.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase OP.



I wasn't looking for your approval.....



jnchantler said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> Not quite audio but I got the window tint done today.



I'm just keeping it real. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to my world J.

I know you will make it work...if you need help you have access to the folks that can make it happen.

Now again...about those 8's on the dash


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

palldat said:


> Welcome to my world J.
> 
> I know you will make it work...if you need help you have access to the folks that can make it happen.
> 
> Now again...about those 8's on the dash




Lol, I'm still debating 3's or 4's on the dash this time around. It breaks my heart, but I don't think the 5 3/4 Dyns are going to fit up there.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

jnchantler said:


> Lol, I'm still debating 3's or 4's on the dash this time around. It breaks my heart, but I don't think the 5 3/4 Dyns are going to fit up there.



Why don't you just order the prefab pods on eBay and put 4's on the pillars?it'll be a lot easier/cheaper than mutilating the dash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

jb4674 said:


> Why don't you just order the prefab pods on eBay and put 4's on the pillars?it'll be a lot easier/cheaper than mutilating the dash
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What prefab pods are you talking about? Would you mind posting a link or pic? I wasn't going to mutilate the dash, just the a-pillars. I already ordered the sail panels from the touring model that should house my tweeters.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It is too bad that most of the feedback says you might. It be able to do 8s in the kicks. If I were in your position, I might try and take the car by JT or someone else you trust, have them take a look and get their hands on opinion. 

I look forward to watching your progress.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

jnchantler said:


> What prefab pods are you talking about? Would you mind posting a link or pic? I wasn't going to mutilate the dash, just the a-pillars. I already ordered the sail panels from the touring model that should house my tweeters.



Go look on eBay for a seller called "nemez111". 

Here's a picture for reference:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

jb4674 said:


> Go look on eBay for a seller called "nemez111".
> 
> Here's a picture for reference:
> 
> ...




Nice idea, but Christ almighty those are ugly.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

It's either that or, you spend several hundred dollars in customization of a plastic pillar that will be useless when you get rid of the car. 

In the end, you'll spend 70-80 bucks for a pair of replacement pillars when you get rid of the car to restore it to factory condition and, you'll be able to re-use the pods in a different car.

Sometimes you have to look at things from a practical standpoint, as opposed to reinventing the wheel for something that's not necessary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

jb4674 said:


> It's either that or, you spend several hundred dollars in customization of a plastic pillar that will be useless when you get rid of the car.
> 
> In the end, you'll spend 70-80 bucks for a pair of replacement pillars when you get rid of the car to restore it to factory condition and, you'll be able to re-use the pods in a different car.
> 
> ...


Lol, dood, none of this is necessary........but seriously, the diy nature in the title of the forum should tell you that for most of us, fabrication is a labor of love, and a whole lot of us have great pride in our work to integrate our sound passions into interiors not built for it. Even the sloppy first timer glass work, that feller who makes em is emotionally attached, their own blood sweat and sore hands went in as payment to their audio dreams........screw the practicality of pre fab, this side of the hobby is about other things........

Pre fab, paid for installs, missing valuable learning opportunities, these all have their fans.........personally, I'm not one of em.........

Not to disrespect anyone's much loved baby of an instal, but while a beautiful professional 10k instal is plenty sweet, and granted, mine will never be finished quite as pretty, I guarantee I have more pride my systems performance than anyone who simply forked over the cash for the goods......it's an extension of me, a reflection of my passion, my dna is embedded in the glasswork, and I know every nook and cranny........


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought Metra had a dash kit out now. It allows you to install any single or double din radio and it interfaces with the Honda screen. You also keep your backup camera

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Razz2o4 said:


> I thought Metra had a dash kit out now. It allows you to install any single or double din radio and it interfaces with the Honda screen. You also keep your backup camera
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I don't think they ever actually released it.


----------



## Razz2o4 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's released, but after more digging it's just full of issues.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

claydo said:


> Lol, dood, none of this is necessary........but seriously, the diy nature in the title of the forum should tell you that for most of us, fabrication is a labor of love, and a whole lot of us have great pride in our work to integrate our sound passions into interiors not built for it. Even the sloppy first timer glass work, that feller who makes em is emotionally attached, their own blood sweat and sore hands went in as payment to their audio dreams........screw the practicality of pre fab, this side of the hobby is about other things........
> 
> Pre fab, paid for installs, missing valuable learning opportunities, these all have their fans.........personally, I'm not one of em.........
> 
> Not to disrespect anyone's much loved baby of an instal, but while a beautiful professional 10k instal is plenty sweet, and granted, mine will never be finished quite as pretty, I guarantee I have more pride my systems performance than anyone who simply forked over the cash for the goods......it's an extension of me, a reflection of my passion, my dna is embedded in the glasswork, and I know every nook and cranny........


Very well said!! I used to compete in the early nineties against people who paid for all their install work. I did every bit of my own install and tune. They might have won more trophies but I won in the end because I didn't pay anyone to do my system!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow James. Your thread is off to a great start! So much positivity from the peanut gallery.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

rton20s said:


> It is too bad that most of the feedback says you might. It be able to do 8s in the kicks. If I were in your position, *I might try and take the car by JT or someone else you trust, have them take a look and get their hands on opinion. *
> 
> I look forward to watching your progress.


Congrats on the new ride!

I would HIGHLY recommend taking this advice. JT is an excellent fabricator and has almost certainly seen the new Honda's and can provide some good information and suggestions. And if you're not necessarily inclined, he can do one hell of a job on making a beautiful and functional install a reality. I love the work he's done on Richard and Linda's cars (Civic and Smart car).

Fitting 8" drivers in the kicks will present some big challenges in almost every car, so thats nothing new. When you think about the time and effort it takes to make a door mounted midbass work well, you could pretty much have done kicks anyway and have gotten much better performance. (all of the strengthening, deadening, covering holes, wrapping pieces and applying foam, etc etc....and you still end up not being able to tame those rattles and resonances at high output.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Congrats on the new ride!
> 
> I would HIGHLY recommend taking this advice. JT is an excellent fabricator and has almost certainly seen the new Honda's and can provide some good information and suggestions. And if you're not necessarily inclined, he can do one hell of a job on making a beautiful and functional install a reality. I love the work he's done on Richard and Linda's cars (Civic and Smart car).
> 
> Fitting 8" drivers in the kicks will present some big challenges in almost every car, so thats nothing new. When you think about the time and effort it takes to make a door mounted midbass work well, you could pretty much have done kicks anyway and have gotten much better performance. (all of the strengthening, deadening, covering holes, wrapping pieces and applying foam, etc etc....and you still end up not being able to tame those rattles and resonances at high output.




I actually met him today and had him take a peak at the car. I too like what he's done in Richard's Civic. I'm pretty much settled on kicks. He had doubts the SLS 8's would fit and recommended something a little smaller like the Illusion. The Stereo Integrity midbass is also on my short list for that location.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Ordered some sail panels from the touring model (stock sport sails don't have tweeters). 45seconds of persuasion with a rat tail file and the Dyns fit like a glove!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

The 9th Gen guys/gals got it good with those tweet mounts,even the aiming is just awesome compared to the 8th Gen. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

jnchantler said:


> Ordered some sail panels from the touring model (stock sport sails don't have tweeters). 45seconds of persuasion with a rat tail file and the Dyns fit like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, are you keeping them or are you still selling them? If only they came with a black bezel....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

jb4674 said:


> So, are you keeping them or are you still selling them? If only they came with a black bezel....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's what I'm trying to decide right now.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> That's what I'm trying to decide right now.


What are you considering as a replacement? 

Looks like the shallow chamber Scan _3004s would be drop ins as well.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know, Sinfoni Tempo10 with the silver would look nice with the silver accents around the radio, etc.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not really considering a replacement. The only reason I wouldn't use the Dyns is if I was using a point source. I'd really hate not to use the Dyns as I like them so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I built a set of pillars using a ML280 and ML700. A 4" is the biggest I would feel comfortable trying to squeeze in the pillar. My rev 2.0 is about complete and I will probably sell the version 1.0.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> The 9th Gen guys/gals got it good with those tweet mounts,even the aiming is just awesome compared to the 8th Gen. Keep up the good work.


Got that right,my 12 exl tweeters are aimed horribly.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

lashlee said:


> I built a set of pillars using a ML280 and ML700. A 4" is the biggest I would feel comfortable trying to squeeze in the pillar. My rev 2.0 is about complete and I will probably sell the version 1.0.




For a 9G Accord?? Let me know, I'm interested.


----------



## t0n33 (Mar 25, 2016)

very nice looking car  subscribed to your build thread. I've been meaning to get around to starting my own thread for my 2015 Accord LX manual, but I don't have much to add to KHA's log... I used the upgraded sailpanels too. I'm using a c-dsp speaker level inputs to correct the factory hu roll-off and also to serve as coax digital input from my phone as a better source. I didn't have the guts to mod the hu for line level outputs yet 

I did remove the some of the dash parts below the stock hu and an thinking of custom glassing that area


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> C. What is the best way to pickup the audio signal from the stock head unit
> 
> Any input is greatly appreciated, especially from people who have worked on these 9th Gens.


Nice car!!! 

I really like the small interior changes from my 2013. Still wish I had went for the 6 speed. 


Using the Fix82 like Erin suggested is you best choice if you want to keep using your Alpine H800. On mine I used the speaker level inputs into the Rockford 360.3. Integrates perfectly and allows seamless integration of the stock head unit functions with the aftermarket gear. I was able to fix all but below 30hz with it. 

The factory head likely has the same bass cut/volume dependent ~60hz boost like the previous years. The boost lessens as the volume increases. On my head unit about 27-28 is about where the volume distorts according to a DD-1. 

Personally I think the A pillars look really out of place with any larger speakers in them. Only ones I personally have considered is the Audiofrog GB25's as I think they could be integrated nicely and sound really good.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh and the stock head unit can be partially dismantled and on my year I was able to put it lower in the dash and install a double DIN head unit, so that is another option. iMid screen still works along with back up camera. 

I didn't care of the touch screen DD I had so I wound up selling it but I am strongly considering it again if I can find a DD that suits my liking.


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Interesting to see where this build is heading to.

Tõnu


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Starting off real basic on this build. Got the 5 1/4 Dyns in the doors and some deadening done. Amp rack from truck will fit nicely under rear deck, hopefully tomorrow then for some sound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Got the amp rack in, everything wired up. Sounded like crap from the factory head, plugged in my MacBook via toslink and it sounded great. Looks like the factory head is going to have to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t0n33 (Mar 25, 2016)

jnchantler said:


> Got the amp rack in, everything wired up. Sounded like crap from the factory head, plugged in my MacBook via toslink and it sounded great. Looks like the factory head is going to have to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking very nice!

did you disable/unplug ANC? is it the EQ from the factory HU or something else that didn't sound right? (I'm curious to learn)

your deadening and mounting rings looked nice and clean too, l need to deaden mine!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## MantaOwner (May 15, 2007)

Aren't those amps going to have a cooling problem when installed upside down? Mounting options are listed in user manuals usually.

Tõnu


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

t0n33 said:


> looking very nice!
> 
> did you disable/unplug ANC? is it the EQ from the factory HU or something else that didn't sound right? (I'm curious to learn)
> 
> ...




Yes, I disabled the ANC, super easy. No, the problem is the factory EQ. There is a big boost somewhere around 60 and then it falls of the face of the earth below.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

MantaOwner said:


> Aren't those amps going to have a cooling problem when installed upside down? Mounting options are listed in user manuals usually.
> 
> 
> 
> Tõnu




We'll know soon enough.


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

I have 3 PDX amps upside down on the rear deck. No problems yet. You should be fine.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> Got the amp rack in, everything wired up. Sounded like crap from the factory head, plugged in my MacBook via toslink and it sounded great. Looks like the factory head is going to have to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in! Nice build so far. 
Congrats on a sharp looking ride!

On the battle with the heavily integrated OEM, I definitely suggest Erin's original suggestion on the JL Fix if it can be done. Looks like they've taken "fix'ing" OEM signals to a new level with the Fix processor.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jnchantler said:


> Nice idea, but Christ almighty those are ugly.


Yes, Indeed! LOL


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

You've done more work than I'd imagined here, looking good!


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

FunkPnut said:


> I have 3 PDX amps upside down on the rear deck. No problems yet. You should be fine.




Good to know. Thanks for that.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Babs said:


> I'm in! Nice build so far.
> 
> Congrats on a sharp looking ride!
> 
> ...




I could be wrong, but I think the drop below 50 is so bad it couldn't be EQ'd out. I've tried boosting 30hz - 40hz by 12db and it's not audible one tracks that I know are heavy in that range.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the drop below 50 is so bad it couldn't be EQ'd out. I've tried boosting 30hz - 40hz by 12db and it's not audible one tracks that I know are heavy in that range.



Appears it's impossible to regain the information they've gutted out of signal from the factory. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

My installer said that after 24, the sound degrades. You can take it up to 27-30 but, that's really pushing it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I have used the Audio Control LC2i piece at one point in my install ,though it did help with the roll off it was just too finicky for me .Just give me a aftermarket HU with some EQ capabilities and I'm a happy camper.Ah the good old days.


----------



## iLikeitLowYo (May 24, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> I have used the Audio Control LC2i piece at one point in my install ,though it did help with the roll off it was just too finicky for me .Just give me a aftermarket HU with some EQ capabilities and I'm a happy camper.Ah the good old days.



I agree with the HU comment. It was so simple to back then to swap a HU without having to worry if your vehicle's features would cease to function. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Team NFG can tune it...


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

XSIV SPL said:


> Team NFG can tune it...


Yeah, if they literally give no F's about 50 & down...

Hooked up my phone via 3.5mm to RCA and straight into the H800, unbelievably happy with how it sounds for what it is. Doesn't stage as well as my truck did but tonally I'm very happy with it. Looking forward to getting everything properly installed. Possibly some 6.5s in the kicks in the near future and another W6 in the rear.

Still trying to figure out what to do about the source. Current idea is fab a faceplate for one of my Alpine decks down in the lower pocket that will house both the deck & H800 controller. We'll see. 

As a side note, happened to be in Best buy earlier today, was talking to the Magnolia rep (I knew this was a mistake from the get go), presented the problem, asked how to get Toslink from the iPhone and he grins and hands me the mini-toslink to toslink converter. I said "no, that doesn't work, that's for the Macbook and I have one already anyways". He proceeded to tell me that the little $20 piece converted 3.5mm analog signal into digital optical signal. Took his ass over to the Apple section and schooled him on why the adapter works for the MBP, older apple TV and airports and why it doesn't work on anything else. His mind was blown, and I walked away with a 3.5mm to RCA adapter.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jnchantler said:


> Yeah, if they literally give no F's about 50 & down...
> 
> Hooked up my phone via 3.5mm to RCA and straight into the H800, unbelievably happy with how it sounds for what it is. Doesn't stage as well as my truck did but tonally I'm very happy with it. Looking forward to getting everything properly installed. Possibly some 6.5s in the kicks in the near future and another W6 in the rear.
> 
> ...


If it's tunable, team NFG can tune it...


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Honda is gone. I realized I can't drive a car and went back to a truck. Expensive mistake but worth it.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

We live and we learn lol, at least you're in a platform that you want to be.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I know the post dropped, but congratulations on the new truck. I'm digging the Ford.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree it sucks that the posting drop as I would loved to have seen it.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

The post disappeareard but then came back I think. Can you see it now?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about! Sweet truck. What's the plan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

First part of the plan is figuring out how to get a flat signal from the SYNC3 system. I have been told, and told again "you aren't putting one of your ugly radios in place of the nice big nav screen in this vehicle", I think by ugly she meant a single din with a pocket underneath.

The dropped post with the pictures came back, right?


----------



## Isaac.Troseth (Jul 18, 2015)

I bet the Accord would've fit into that parking spot, though.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> First part of the plan is figuring out how to get a flat signal from the SYNC3 system. I have been told, and told again "you aren't putting one of your ugly radios in place of the nice big nav screen in this vehicle", I think by ugly she meant a single din with a pocket underneath.
> 
> The dropped post with the pictures came back, right?


Might want to look into the PAC AP4-FD21 module and see if that works. A buddy is looking into that for his 150 Platinum as it bypasses everything OEM and has optical out to a DSP.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Isaac.Troseth said:


> I bet the Accord would've fit into that parking spot, though.


You can thank the Galpin Ford salesman for that parking job, I didn't own it when that photo was taken, nor had I test drove it. Look at the one it the dirt, that was my parking job - much better.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the kid hanging out of the bed.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

papasin said:


> Might want to look into the PAC AP4-FD21 module and see if that works. A buddy is looking into that for his 150 Platinum as it bypasses everything OEM and has optical out to a DSP.


Thanks Richard. That's for the Sony amplified system only which mine didn't come with. It's not a data bus system.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

jnchantler said:


> Thanks Richard. That's for the Sony amplified system only which mine didn't come with. It's not a data bus system.


I have to use this PAC piece for 2013 crew cab fx4 you have easier time getting signal. Nice looking truck.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

When is the new build thread coming?


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> When is the new build thread coming?


When you figure out how to get me a clean output from the SYNC ACM. Ha.


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

papasin said:


> JT was able to do it with my Civic SI which also has a clutch. See pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So did he cut the fender or vent out the speakers?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

RXZILLA said:


> So did he cut the fender or vent out the speakers?


They are vented into the frame rails.


----------



## RXZILLA (Dec 16, 2007)

pics of the venting? you can PM me if they are secret....


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

RXZILLA said:


> pics of the venting? you can PM me if they are secret....



Nothing secret about my build. It's been over 4 years and I don't believe I have detailed pics. I would recommend going to JT's FB page and taking a look at a few of the recent kicks that he has built and believe there should be some there.

Sorry James for the sidebar.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

papasin said:


> They are vented into the frame rails.





RXZILLA said:


> pics of the venting? you can PM me if they are secret....


Yes.. I'd like to see that.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

jnchantler said:


> First part of the plan is figuring out how to get a flat signal from the SYNC3 system. I have been told, and told again "you aren't putting one of your ugly radios in place of the nice big nav screen in this vehicle", I think by ugly she meant a single din with a pocket underneath.
> 
> The dropped post with the pictures came back, right?


There is a gentleman on the Mustang forum that offers a module which flashes out the equalization from the Sync3 ACM via the OBDII port. He can be reached at;

[email protected]


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow! I know it can be hard to step down from a truck to a car, it can feel strange not being able to see very much driving behind taller vehicles. Honda's smaller alternators in smaller cars and their smart charging systems can be hard to deal with or defeat them, and they seem to be getting things more complicated, hopefully the new truck will offer more comfort and flexibility for the audio system, good luck with the new build.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

EeeDeeEye said:


> There is a gentleman on the Mustang forum that offers a module which flashes out the equalization from the Sync3 ACM via the OBDII port. He can be reached at;
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]




Perfect, that's what I was looking for. Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

